# PS3 Move



## kickfury (May 14, 2013)

Anyone here played on the PS3 Move? What is the experience like, is it worth it? Are there good gaming titles out there? I've heard about Sports Champions.


----------



## Sarath (May 14, 2013)

Apart from Sports Champions I haven't found it to be of much use. There are very few titles to support it. Everyone's move is just gathering dust now a days. 

Heavy Rain is a good game that makes use of Move the best after of course sports champions.


----------

